# Dog fur yarn?



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi, everyone. Not often I come to the fiber board now that I don't have sheep, but I have a question.

Does anyone here have experience with making yarn from dog fur? I know there are several people online who will process your fur into yarn for you. I hear they use a special washing process so that when it gets wet in the future, it doesn't have that "wet dog" smell. I assume they use something like Superwool?

Anyway, just wondering what your experiences are. I do not spin, so would have to send it in to be processed into wool for me. I'm wondering how much fur you would need to make a decent-sized skein, and what kind of results you have had with wool from fur. Does it need to be mixed with a type of wool to make it easier to handle?

I have 2 Border Collies and I have been saving their fur when I brush them because they are getting up there in years, and I would like to make some keepsake products with their fur - probably beanies.

Feel free to share all your info about fur yarn with me!

Thanks 
Angela


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

A friend of mine brought up some washed dog fur to run through my drum carder. About 20 minutes in we all smelled something real bad, it was the washed dog fur.
It had been washed in some wool wash don't recall the brand but it didn't get rid of the stink.
I will say that the fur was carding out real nice and soft!!! She was going to spin it up for a Charity Auction.
Why not learn to spin, it's cheap on a drop spindle, it's fun and it's relaxing. Save yourself some money and make a truly great keepsake of your dogs!
(I love Border Collies, best dog I ever had)


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have any advice to give you about washing the smell out of the dog hair. I made three dog coats for a friend of mine out of the dog's own fur as they wouldn't wear synthetic coats!! They preferred the smell of their own yarn. It was hillarious after I made the first one... watching the three of them fight over who got to wear THEIR coat!! tee hee...

Actually a friend of mine made other dog fur products. She said that some dogs smelled more than others. You may just try a regular dog shampoo perhaps?


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I've spun dog fur mixed about 50/50 with wool. It didn't have a dog smell at all, but I supposed if it did, just wash it in a mild detergent, just like you would with your wool.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have spun my collie's hair/fur but not used it for anything. I have been told several things about working with dog hair/fur. Do not wash it before spinning, wash it after it is spun. I'm not sure why but it may have to do with the fact that dog hair/fur felts easily. I've also heard that the smell never really goes away. When it gets wet it smells like a wet dog. Now there are some dog breeds that have a much stronger smell than others. Sporting breeds and other breeds with oily skin/hair will have a much stronger smell than others, My collies don't have much of a dog smell.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

MarineMom - I don't really know why I haven't considered learning to spin. For me, the fun is in the creation of things. It could save me money to do it myself, but I think I'd get frustrated just not having the yarn already there and done for me to use. Also, with the dog fur, I'd want the yarn perfect the first time around. No idea how much longer my "kids" will be around, so I'd like to not waste their fur on trying to get it right. 

But with me, who knows. Spinning could sound like a fabulous treat a year from now! 

Thanks for your answers, everyone!


----------



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

I was in close quarters with my cowdog this winter and a friend would bring over his pretty doggy smelling dog too, so I tried a product from Seargent's called Whuff, it was on the pet shelf in the grocery store. It did leave a bit of a fruity foofoo, but it faded quickly and the doggy smell stayed away. If I had to wear a husky fur hat I would drench it in this stuff!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good idea, I'll have to look for it. I'd rather have my beanies (or whatever I end up making) smelling fruity than smelling like a wet dog!!


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

And WIHH, that's a good idea. I never thought of making just something "to touch" or whatever. My brain is geared toward everything having a "purpose"... But perhaps I could make some little random things just to touch. Won't have my babies forever and it would be nice to be able to "pet" them later on...

That sounds kind of creepy... :S


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*lol* I had to google "intarsia"... Boy, am I a newbie!!


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I bought a book from Amazon on how to do this, called "Knitting With Dog Hair" and it had a lot of tips on how to do everything including washing. I have been saving the fur from my ACD, and very gently handwash it several times with shampoo before drying it on a microfiber towel. As long as you are gentle with it like you would be with wool, there is no reason to worry about felting. The resulting fur is very light and fluffy. I store the fur in ziplock bags, labeled clean or dirty so I know if it needs washing without having to give it a sniff test.

I will probably be collecting this stuff for several years to get enough to actually make anything with it. And the book says it is best spun with some wool to give the yarn some stretch. Dog fur yarn makes the warmest hats possible, claims the author. I plan on making a hat, and then small christmas sock decorations to hang on our tree to remind me of my best friend when he is gone. After seeing WIHH's post though, I might have to keep collecting even longer to have enough to make a couple of these pillows too. What an excellent idea, and you can make it LOOK like your pet too! Or get a photo of your pet scanned and have a needlepoint picture pattern made that you can stitch with your dog's yarn?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When you wash the garment, use a white vinegar rinse.


----------

